# plowing with 2WD dually dump body



## jojoremigio (Dec 27, 2007)

considering a truck above. how effective are these just with only 2WD? I'm sure there are quite a few running dually dump bodies only with 2WD. I've been shopping for a used one and have run into quite a number of these. I guess they work because there are so many like them. Any first hand experiences with this type? Please thanks


----------



## Second Look (Nov 24, 2007)

*2wd Dump w/ plow*

I run a 95 Chevy 2wd Dump with an 8' Western. I just got it a few months ago and it pushes snow great. Make sure you load up the bed with weight or you wont mov! I use agout 3k of bagged ice melt, figuring I will use it at some point, and when spring rolls closer I will get a yd or 2 of soil. Parking lots and straight drives, cant climb a hill to save my a$$! Thats where the 79 Chevy comes in! If I had a chance to buy another, I don't think I would do it.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

And stay out of loading docks!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

We used a 2wd for years, as a salt truck. 

The new one is 4WD, its great.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Not a good choice if it is your only truck. I am running a 2003 with an 8'6" with Western Pro Plus wings. I have 24 2'X2'6" patio stones on the flat deck. Last week we pushed 12 to 15" of dry snow. No problem at all.


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

Forget being able to push any substancial amount of snow, and being able to turn tight with the plow down.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I plow with my 2WD dump, no problems whatsoever. I have studded winter tires and an Eaton Posi unit in the rear. Most of the time I don't even run with any salt in the v box. Its all in the tires and having a posi rear.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

I myself ran a 3500 chevy diesel with a 10' yes a 10' pro plow and as long as you have GOOD TIRES AND POSI REAR AND A LOT OF WIGHT YOU WILL BE OK just dont make it your only truck on the job if you get stuck you will be up the creek with out a paddle


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

even if you have good traction on the rear its nice to have 4wd so you can steer with a blade full of snow.


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

ABES;469649 said:


> even if you have good traction on the rear its nice to have 4wd so you can steer with a blade full of snow.


Yep, I run a 350 dump with 4wd, but sometimes dont put it in, Im good until I try to make a sharp turn with a blade full, then its hello 4wd.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

we have about 5 2wd 3500 chevys, 1 truck is my plow route leader. its an 04 chery 3500 with a blizzard 810. he has 2-4 yards of river rock in it and has no problems at all. he did get stuck a few times on the 2nd snow we had this year due to improper weight, but after he added, he was fine.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Mine is 2 wheel with a locker, 2 yards of mix, haven't gotten stuck in the 6 years I have had it. It has some limits as to up hill pushing. Run chains in a heavy storm. You have to be careful.


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

at my job 4-5 year ago before we got our suply of 450s we plowed with 88-92 dodge 3500 2wd dumps, with 8ft meyer classic mount and 2 yards of materil in the bacl...they did ok as long as we didnt get upwards of a foot...
keep in mind these were used for plowing streets so i dont kno how that would compare to lot action....
all in all if ur a decent driver you should have no problems


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

jojoremigio;469097 said:


> considering a truck above. how effective are these just with only 2WD? I'm sure there are quite a few running dually dump bodies only with 2WD. I've been shopping for a used one and have run into quite a number of these. I guess they work because there are so many like them. Any first hand experiences with this type? Please thanks


I would never buy a truck without 4x4...even if I wasn't plowing living in florida


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

After the last two storms we got you wouldn't catch me plowing without a four wheel drive vehicle unless it was a 10 yard Topkick dump with a belly blade. Loaded with salt.

No way no how.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Right now, We plowed with a 2wd dump, because the 4wd is broke, Have a pallet of Rock Salt in the back, It works, But have a hard time getting up hills. Havent really pushed any serious snow. I wouldnt make it my only truck.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

sdfgsfsd;1386850 said:


> A running shoe that fits properly should have at least a half inch of room beyond your toes. *Onitsuka Tiger* The shoe should fit snuggly but not so tight that you experience discomfort. *Onitsuka Tiger Shoes* It's helpful to wait until later in the day to try on running shoes when your feet are their largest due to swelling. Be sure to take along the same type of socks you use while running to wear while trying on running shoes, *GHD Straighteners* Now that you have a basic review of the David Clark headset, the Telex headset, and the Peltor headset you can begin making your choice on the headset for you. Remember you should try each of them out, compare them, and consider all of your needs, *GHD MK4* including budget, before making a choice. Once you decide on the aviation headset for you it is time to buy.


WTF are you talking about?


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Probably some computer searched on plow "shoes" and has a mind of its own. The machines are taking over, where's John O'Connor?


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Dstosh;477545 said:


> Right now, We plowed with a 2wd dump, because the 4wd is broke, Have a pallet of Rock Salt in the back, It works, But have a hard time getting up hills. Havent really pushed any serious snow. I wouldnt make it my only truck.


Had the exact same situation last season. Made me appreciate 4WD even more than I did before. I wouldn't buy any plow truck with 2WD.


----------

